# Removing warning labels on the sun visors



## Samantha (May 15, 2002)

I was wondering how (if possible) you can remove the ugly yellow and white warning notices (about the airbags I think) on the back of the sun visors. I asked Cutter and they said they think it is impossible, but I know I have seen pictures of other M3s without them. Any tips?

Thanks,
Samantha :angel:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Decal remover


----------



## Heresy (Jun 28, 2002)

Will that work on the cloth visors?


----------



## Samantha (May 15, 2002)

Thanks for your quick reply! I'm a little nervous though... I guess my next question is, who at Cutter is willing to do it for me? :angel:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Heresy said:


> *Will that work on the cloth visors? *


Yes


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Samantha said:


> *Thanks for your quick reply! I'm a little nervous though... I guess my next question is, who at Cutter is willing to do it for me? :angel: *


Don't be nervous, you won't hurt it. It takes a little bit before it crazes so you can wipe it off. Then just apply and wipe as necessary to remove residue. It's really very easy.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Here's some more info . . .*

on another couple of threads on same topic recently:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=148004#post148004

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13106

I like Esteves suggestion for a replacement sticker


----------

